
Facebook's David Marcus on Brian Acton's Departure - AndrewKemendo
https://www.facebook.com/notes/david-marcus/the-other-side-of-the-story/10157815319244148/
======
natch
>the people and company that made you a billionaire

Way to try to take credit for all the value the WhatsApp founders created. I
think this FaceBook guy has got a new winner in his own boasting game about
having found a new level of low class.

------
kerng
>> And Facebook is truly the only company that’s singularly about people. Not
about selling devices. Not about delivering goods with less friction. Not
about entertaining you. Not about helping you find information. Just about
people.

That statement shows how far leaders at Facebook have disassociated themselves
with what's really happening and the negative impact the cause. It was about
the people, like 10 years ago. Now it's all about ads! Ads! People are just a
tool to sell more ads.

------
mhkool
David Marcus is trying you to forget the facts: Whatsapp should stay without
ads and Acton left because this did not happen. It already has been announced
that whatsapp will have ads, so Acton said the truth and David Marcus is a BS
spreader.

